# Hello from Nashville!



## EBicks (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

I've been hanging around this forum for a little while and have already learned a lot from the discussion. So thanks for that! I went to music school for guitar, and have been playing semi professionally for years. Lately I've been getting into composing- first as a hobby, but with hopes that maybe one day it can lead to more. 

Looking forward to future discussions here on VI Control!

E


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome - also from Nashville


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome EBicks - also from Nashville! Did you study classical guitar? or Jazz?


----------



## EBicks (Jul 14, 2018)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> Welcome EBicks - also from Nashville! Did you study classical guitar? or Jazz?



Thanks Andrew! I'm originally from Canada, but went to school in LA for an associates degree in guitar performance. Was more modern stuff, not much classical or jazz (although I wish I could play jazz.. ha ha)


----------



## EBicks (Jul 14, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Welcome - also from Nashville



Thanks Jim! Checked out your website, studio looks amazing and your music is even better \m/


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 14, 2018)

EBicks said:


> Thanks Jim! Checked out your website, studio looks amazing and your music is even better \m/



Thanks for the kind words! Holler sometime - would be fun to get together!


----------



## fiestared (Jul 14, 2018)

EBicks said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been hanging around this forum for a little while and have already learned a lot from the discussion. So thanks for that! I went to music school for guitar, and have been playing semi professionally for years. Lately I've been getting into composing- first as a hobby, but with hopes that maybe one day it can lead to more.
> 
> ...


Welcome, I've been to Nashville a long time ago, people were surprised to see a French guy, I remember somebody told me in a airport before going to Nashville" because of their accent, it's impossible to understand people when they talk" I must say I had less probs than with some people in New York


----------

